# Streaming Uk tv in Spain



## RichardHelen262 (Apr 3, 2018)

Which apps etc do people recommend for streaming Uk tv to iPad or computer when in Spain ?


----------



## iampatman (Apr 3, 2018)

I use SurfEasy VPN, it works a treat for me.

Pat


----------



## 5andy (Apr 3, 2018)

I use NordVPN with TVPlayer as it’s required as part of the 3 Go Binge deal. I’m not convinced I Go Binge works all the time as I am still using a fair bit of data.Getting Free View Tele with my 85cm sat dish and n Arles at the moment so all good.


----------



## Tezza (Apr 3, 2018)

We didn’t use a vpn for TVPlayer on go binge. Also I think that the actual programmes on TVPlayer use no data, but the adverts do.


----------



## 5andy (Apr 3, 2018)

I did read that but I still seem to be using a lot of
data. Must try TVplayer without VPN.


----------



## mrbigglesworth (Apr 3, 2018)

Watch BBC, ITV and other freeview UK TV channels free, online outside UK

Mr B.


----------



## barryd (Apr 3, 2018)

This one works without a VPN in Europe.  TVCatchup  - Channels


----------



## Dogeared (Apr 4, 2018)

We've been away for the last couple of months, and used the BBC and itv apps without any problem


----------



## ScoTTyBEEE (Apr 4, 2018)

You can't use a VPN and go binge type contracts at the same time. Also if you are on a UK contract you will have a UK ip address, no matter where you are, so you can stream like you do at home as you'll appear to be in the UK.

You use a VPN when you're on a Spanish wifi point, or using a Spanish sim card etc.


----------



## oldish hippy (Apr 4, 2018)

well i look to download the program when on free wifi then watch at my conveince


----------



## barryd (Apr 4, 2018)

oldish hippy said:


> well i look to download the program when on free wifi then watch at my conveince



The best solution to be honest.  Thats all I do now really except I download a load of stuff before we go.  Stuff like entire series of Breaking Bad etc.  Last year its what we mainly watched over four months, stuff I took with us. USB speakers in the laptop, away you go.  I much prefer to binge watch a couple of series at a time rather than watch live TV anyway as its crap.  I actually prefer it when the satellite dish goes out of the foot print.  If you get a decent wifi signal I simply download any stuff we have missed and watch it later.


----------



## Moped (Apr 7, 2018)

5andy said:


> I use NordVPN with TVPlayer as it’s required as part of the 3 Go Binge deal. I’m not convinced I Go Binge works all the time as I am still using a fair bit of data.Getting Free View Tele with my 85cm sat dish and n Arles at the moment so all good.



3 Go Binge data streaming with TVPlayer and Netflx comes out of your roaming allowance when outside the UK. I got caught out in the first month when 3 stated that I had used more than 12GB and was surcharged for additional data when the 3 app showed that I had only used 5GB. 

On checking the bill at the month end it became clear that the TVPlayer was a very heavy user of data with every 1 hour of ITV using 0.8GB. Netflix was only using around 0.2GB for each hour of viewing. 

And 7.5GB of what I thought was "free" Go Binge data was in fact not and had come out of the 12GB roaming allowance. Been careful ever since and don't use the TVPlayer now. In fact the 3 roaming deal is poor as you are only entitled to 2 months of a 12 month mifi contract.

I have been downloading stuff when free wifi is available from month three onwards. 

So at end of contract will switch to Vodafone which offers 50GB for £30 per month that can be used across Spain/Portugal/Italy etc for 12 months of the year.


----------



## 5andy (Apr 8, 2018)

Thanks for this info Moped. I haven’t seen a bill yet but nothing you have posted comes as a surprise. We have resorted to downloading stuff too when free. We are on a monthly rolling contract so will cancel this sooner rather than later.


----------

